# W&W Winex vs W&W INNO AL1



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Inno AL1 is so new, I'd bet none of the Olympians had gotten one yet, or if they had, they haven't had it long enough to feel comfortable switching over so close to such a big event. I have no idea -- only guessing.

That said, I've got a Winex and I love it -- wouldn't trade it for anything. Can't speak to the AL1, but I doubt you'd be disappointed with Winex.


----------



## j95 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks , yeah I doubt I would be disappointed with either one
just wish it would be easier to pick hahha


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Sure you didn't seen an Inno Al riser?


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Kristina Timofeeva of Russia was using the AL1









The AL1 was developed because a number of Korean archers do not like the feel of the CXT which is why you don't see many using it.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

i thnik IM Dong hyun has shot a one but in gold once, dont remember when but I think he had already tried it , since he had tried, cxt,winex,mk korea, samick masters and a gmx too I think


----------



## j95 (Jul 7, 2012)

oh well surely I missed that shooting  but yeah I'm sure I didnt saw one xD


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

archerynooblol said:


> Sure you didn't seen an Inno Al riser?
> 
> View attachment 1432095


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLmcvykWKtU

She's been shooting it since at least Ogden (June).


----------



## j95 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks-x-


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

x1440 said:


> Kristina Timofeeva of Russia was using the AL1
> 
> View attachment 1432102
> 
> ...


Wish I had the expertise to superimpose our two pictures. I'd like to see how similar they are.

AN


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

I would choose the Inno AL1 BTW but not because the winex is bad


----------



## j95 (Jul 7, 2012)

well Im thinking now of the INNO AL1 but red/white or blue/white 
the blue white looks really good , well after seeing timofeeva using it , I just need to see the red one
im ordering a new sight and for now it is going to be a shibuya from alternativess.com but the special colours ones are from 7-10 plus days of shipping, but the balc and grey ones are only the shipping days. would it be worth the wait for a blue or red sight?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Either riser will obviously work, and although I've always been a fan of the WinEx line, that AL1 is one sexy looking riser... Probably what I'd be shooting if I didn't have my SKY risers.

John


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

I would consider the blue/white riser with black sight , but if you want to wait a week or more is the only thing ,that's up to you.
relly liked how the blue/white combination goes, but it would be bad to see the red/white riser


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just curious as to which you ended up with. I'm going to be receiving my AL1 and Power EX limbs this week. It's my first serious bow after my beginners Petron. Have tried to find reviews about the AL1 without success but was seduced finally by that black & gold finish.


----------

